# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Funktionskleidung aus Merino-Wolle (z.B. Icebreaker)



## Hans-Gerd (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage.
Mich nerven meine nach Schweiß stinkenden Klammotten auf Mehrtagestouren. Deshalb möchte ich gerne Erfahrungen zu Funktionskleidung aus Merino-Wolle wie z.B von Icebreaker (http://www.icebreaker.com) einholen. Wer hat so etwas schon benutzt, welche Sachen kombiniert und wie war das ganze hinsichtlich Schwitzen und Winddichte.
Danke für alle Hilfen
Gerd


----------



## dubbel (30. Januar 2008)

zum skifahren super, für sowas wie wandern etc. sicher auch, 
wenn man richtig schwitzt, ist die das zeug aber überfordert, d.h. mit kunstfasersachen bleibt man defintiv länger trocken. 

ich hab ein paar _performance wool _sachen, die ich aber nur noch trage, wenn es nicht richig anstrengend ist, sonst ist man klatschnass. 

die winddichten woll-sachen kenne ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brainiac5 (30. Januar 2008)

beim alpencross 07 hatte ich merino-shirt drunter und windstopper weste/jacke drüber - seitdem mag ich nichts mehr anderes anziehen..!
meine "plastik"unterwäsche hab ich eingemottet bzw verschenkt.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (30. Januar 2008)

Hans-Gerd schrieb:


> Ich bin neu hier und habe gleich mal eine Frage.
> Mich nerven meine nach Schweiß stinkenden Klammotten auf Mehrtagestouren. Deshalb möchte ich gerne Erfahrungen zu Funktionskleidung aus Merino-Wolle wie z.B von Icebreaker (http://www.icebreaker.com) einholen. Wer hat so etwas schon benutzt, welche Sachen kombiniert und wie war das ganze hinsichtlich Schwitzen und Winddichte.
> Danke für alle Hilfen
> Gerd



Mit bißl Shampoo waschen soll auch helfen.


----------



## downgrade (30. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ein gemixtes Funktionsunterhemd von Brynje, gestern erst getragen, innen Meraklon-Kunstfaser in der typischen Brynje-Netzstruktur, außen Merinowolle. Nach dem Fahren außen leicht feucht, innen trocken. Und ich bin ein Starkschwitzer. Voll waschbar.

Gruß
Ralf

p.s. In den Spülgang kommt bei mir immer Sagrotan o.ä.. Habe selbst bei Odlo-Sachen noch keinen Geruch bemerkt.


----------



## piuma (30. Januar 2008)

downgrade schrieb:


> Nach dem Fahren außen leicht feucht, innen trocken. Und ich bin ein Starkschwitzer.



dito


biken, wandern, skitouren - seit ich Icebreaker habe, ziehe ich die Kunstfaserwäsche nur noch ungerne an...

leider hatte das shirt nach dem 3.Waschgang ein Loch :-(


----------



## karmakiller (31. Januar 2008)

hab ein Ortovox 240er Merino Unterhemd - ist sein Geld auf jeden Fall wert  

ich denke beim Biken schwitzt man zu stark drin, kann man so nicht sagen, es gibt sie ja auch in verschiedenen Stärken - 
ich fahre momemtan bei ca 5 Grad mit obigem Unterhemd und einer dünnen Protective-Windjacke - die Kombination ist perfekt 

für den Frühling werde ich mir noch ein 185er Merinounterhemd kaufen - auf der Haut fühlt es sich einfach nur gut an


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich berichte mal von meiner Erfahrung mit den Kiwis http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/index.htm und meinem ersten Produkttest von Merinowäsche aus Neuseeland.

Als Lieferzeit nach Europa wurden 1-2 Wochen angegeben. Das hat gepasst. Nach knapp 2 Wochen war die Ware da (ohne Zuschlag für Zollgebühr und schweizer MWST).

Bestellt habe ich mir das ärmellose Unterhemd "Ristretto" http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-RIS-MER.htm für 52 NZ$ (21 EUR), ein Unterhemd mit langen Ärmeln "Submerino" http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-SUB-MER.htm für 88 NZ$ (36 EUR) und noch Merino Wintersocken "Zig Zags" http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-ZIG-MER.htm für 26 NZ$ (11 EUR). Als Versandgebühren (Luftpost) wurden nur schlanke 10 NZ$ (4 EUR) berechnet. Somit hat mich das Set nur 72 EUR gekostet. Das ist top.

Anzumerken ist, dass alle Teile jeweils aus 2 Schichten aufgebaut sind. Die innere Schicht ist aus Merinowolle und die äussere Schicht ist aus herkömmlichen Polyester: _"Heatwave hi-performance thermal bodywear combines a merino inner layer with a hard-wearing polyester outer."_. Aber das hat sich soweit nicht als Nachteil herausgestellt.

Die Teile fühlen sich deshalb sehr dick an. Beide Unterhemden (mit und ohne Ärmel) übereinander getragen bestehen somit aus 4 Lagen. Die Merinoschicht trägt sich sehr angenehm "flauschig" auf der Haut. Es stinkt nicht, kratzt nicht und stinkt auch nicht nach dem Sport nach Schweiss.  Zuerst habe ich gedacht, beide Teile könnten vielleicht zu warm sein, aber das war genau richtig. 

Gestern bin ich eine Winterbiketour gefahren. Sie dauerte 2h mit Fahrten in der Ebene (ca. 20km) 350hm Uphill und anschliessendem Downhill mit 50 km/h. Bei 0°C Aussentemperatur waren der Windchillfaktor ca. -20°C. Über den beiden Unterhemden habe ich noch eine Softshelljacke getragen. Beim langsamen Uphill habe ich den Reisverschluss halb offen gelassen und im Downhill war alles geschlossen. Mir hat es im Downhill zwar fast die Birne weggefrohren, aber der Körper blieb warm. Zuhause wieder angekommen, war ich total durchgeschwitzt, aber die Merinohemden fühlten sich trotzdem nicht klatschnass an, wie bei meinen herkömmlichen Wintertrikots. Ausserdem war mir nicht kalt, dass ich mir die Kleider vom Leib hätte reissen  müssen. Bei meinen anderen Trikots kann es mir dagegen nicht schnell genug in die heisse Badewanne gehen.

Die Socken waren auch angenehm, zwar sehr dick aber zusammen mit meinen Specialzed Defroster MTB-Schuhen blieben die Füsse angenehm warm.

Alles in allem ist für mich Merino die bessere Wahl im Winter.  Bei Groundeffect ist es dazu noch erschwinglich.  Für den Sommer werde ich mir auch ein paar Trikots kaufen. Die bestehen zwar auch aus 2 Lagen _"Lightwave Merino fabric - combines a merino inner layer with a soft yet hard-wearing nylon outer"_ aber sind dann vermutlich dünner.


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2008)

danke für den tip! sowas suche ich noch...


----------



## downgrade (14. Dezember 2008)

Die Preise sind ja unglaublich! Werde mir die Seite morgen mal genauer ansehen - danke für die Recherche! 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## cschrahe (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe bisher "nur" die Merino-Socken von Smartwool. Benutze die sowohl zum biken als auch bei der Arbeit (ich stelle Wintergärten auf ... auch bei -10 Grad )

Ich hab' schon einiges ausprobiert aber auf die Merinosocken möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten. Sobald meine durch Weihnachtseinkäufe geplagte Kasse wieder frischer ist, werde ich auch die Merino-Unterwäschesets ordern. 

Gruß, Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (14. Dezember 2008)

@Nicki-Nitro:
tolle Seite, gute Preise. habe mir gerade auch das Ristretto ohne Ärmel bestellt. Danke für die Info.

Ich besitze noch eine Icebreaker lange Unterhose und eine salewa Unterhemd, beides aus Merino, und bin sehr begeistert. Aber warum nicht direkt in Neuseeland bestellen. Wenns billiger ist.


----------



## danielvegas (15. Dezember 2008)

Habe auch schon einige Sachen bei GroundEffect bestellt. Auch ein Umtausch war kein Problem, die 7â¬ Porto musste allerdings ich bezahlen.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe ein dickeres Icebreaker Langarm-Unterhemd (Bodyfit 200) und auch Merino-Socken von Smartwool. Die Socken sind absolute Spitzenklasse, das Unterhemd eignet saich zum Snowboarden/Skifahren/Wandern auch super, beim biken ist das Unterhemd allerdings recht schnell mit dem Feuchtigkeitstransport überfordert und wird nass (allerdings nicht so unangenehm wie schlechte Plastik-Wäsche)


----------



## Bettina (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi, das mit GroundEffect hört sich ja gut an. Wie fallen denn die Größen aus?
Könntet ihr mal bitte posten welche Größe ihr beidem Langarmteil gewählt habt und welche Größe ihr sonst bei z.B. Gore habt?!

Danke und Gruß Bettina


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. Dezember 2008)

Bettina schrieb:


> Hi, das mit GroundEffect hört sich ja gut an. Wie fallen denn die Größen aus?
> Könntet ihr mal bitte posten welche Größe ihr beidem Langarmteil gewählt habt und welche Größe ihr sonst bei z.B. Gore habt?!
> 
> Danke und Gruß Bettina



Tut mir Leid, Gore habe ich nicht. Aber die Grössenangaben finden sich doch auf der Homepage (Längen und Breiten der Trickots bei den verschiedenen Grössen). Kuck mal bei den Artikeln nach unter _*"Sizing"*_. Ist gleich rechts neben _"Features"_ und links neben _"FAQ"._


----------



## karmakiller (16. Dezember 2008)

welche Smartwool-Socken tragt ihr denn ? sind die sehr dick ? nach meinen positiven Erfahrungen mit den Ortovox-Merinosachen will ich als Unterhemd beim biken nichts anderes tragen - und suche daher jetzt auch nach Socken, es gibt aber so viele verschiedene Smartwool-Modelle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vidar (22. Dezember 2008)

find die merino auch ganz gut da die klamotten nich so stinken, wenn man geschwitzt hat wie beim kunstfaserzeugs hab nen pumashirt, das richt nach einem halben tag lockerem bike wie das was drauf steht^^
aber leider werden die merinosachen wenn du richtig schwitzt ne ziemliche suppe
also doch wieder kunstfaser?
JA ich hab shirts gefunden, die angenehm sitzen, gut ableiten und nicht stinken
sind aber eigentlich für läufer, was aber nich stören dürfte 
thoni mara  und  nautilus skin touch      hoffe habs richtig geschrieben     klamotten sind grad inna maschine
sind echt top   und preis ist auch i.O.
einfach mal ausprobieren    
ich bereue es nich ein bisschen


----------



## Tifftoff (23. Dezember 2008)

Das bestellte Kurzarmshirt Ristretto aus Merino ist gerade von groundeffect angekommen. 8 Tage Lieferzeit ist in Ordnung. Gezahlt habe ich 52NZ$ + 4NZ$ Versand ( =22â¬ ), im Laden in Neuseeland zahlt man59NZ$.

Das Teil fÃ¤llt recht normal aus, die gewÃ¤hlte GrÃ¶Ãe ( L ) passt optimal. Es ist etwas lÃ¤nger, beim Biken ist das aber eher ein Vorteil.

Hat man es in der Hand, denkt man nicht, daÃ Merino Wolle enthalten ist. Zieht man es an, merkt man es gleich. Qualitativ macht es einen sehr hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## michi_g001 (26. Dezember 2008)

Aufgrund Eurer positiven Meinungen zu dem Shop und den Sachen hab ich mir jetzt auch gleich mal ein paar Sachen bestellt. Sind wohl auch schon auf der Reise. Mal sehen, ich werde berichten...


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (26. Dezember 2008)

da bin ich ja mal auf Eure Meinung gespannt. Ich werde demnächst wieder bestellen und dann auch das eine oder andere "Lightwave Merino" Sommertrickot.


----------



## derChef (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab ein paar Merino-Shirts von Ortovox.

Das Positive: keine Geruchsentwicklung
Das Negative: werden schnell klatschnass (und bleiben es auch)


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Dezember 2008)

Meine alte Funktionsunterwäsche aus Synthetik ist auch klatsch nass geworden, blieb es auch und fühlte sich gegen Merino aber noch dazu saukalt auf der Haut an. Merino ist irgendwie auch im nassen Zustand wärmer und angenehmer. Für mich die bessere Unterwäsche im Winter.


----------



## michi_g001 (7. Januar 2009)

So, heute bin ich dazugekommen den Brief aus Neuseeland von der Post abzuholen. Ging wohl nicht in den Briefkasten. 
Die Versandkosten sind mit gerademal 7 Neuseeländischen Dollar sehr niedrig (das sind gerademal 3 Euro!). http://www.google.de/search?q=7+nzd+in+euro+umrechnen

Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, der Qualität der Ware und dem Versand sehr zufrieden. Eine Rückgabe ist anscheinend innerhalb von 4 Wochen möglich. 

Die Größe (bei mir L) passt perfekt.

Unter Praxisbedingungen werde ich die Sachen wohl erst testen können, sobald meine Zerrung im Oberschenkel - verursacht durchs Snowboarden - wieder i.O. ist.


----------



## Tobi_Tobsen (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Jacke. 
Hatte jemand Erfahrung mit der Draft Dogder oder/und Two Timer?

Und wie sieht das bei den ZigZag Socken aus?
Lohnt sich da der Kauf.

@oflow was hast du denn bestellt?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## michi_g001 (7. Januar 2009)

Das Submerino Trikot (langarm) und das Ristretto Unterhemd.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (7. Januar 2009)

Tobi_Tobsen schrieb:


> Und wie sieht das bei den ZigZag Socken aus?
> Lohnt sich da der Kauf.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Hoi Tobi,

ich habe die ZigZags gekauft in Grösse L. Meine Schuhgrösse ist 44. Die Socken sitzen straff aber sie passen noch. Ich trage sie in meinen Winterbikeschuhen von Specialized (Defroster). Sie sind sehr dick und warm. Allerdings nach 3h Biken bei -5°C sind sie dann auch mal nassgeschwitzt und die Zehen werden kalt. Mein Kumpel ohne Winterbikeschuhe, nur mit Neoprenüberzieher friert dagegen aber schon nach 1h. Wenn sie nass sind, fangen sie dann auch zum stinken an. Wenn sie aus der Waschmaschine rauskommen stinken sie wie ein Abwasserkanal. Wenn sie dann wieder trocken sind, ists wieder vorbei. Die anderen Merinosachen stinken dagegen überhaupt nicht. Ich finde sie gut und günstig und habe mir gerade nochmal welche bestellt. Dazu noch die Jacke "Baked Alaska, XL, Burnt Orange" für den Übergang (und noch dazu die "Chipolatas, L, Jet Black" und "Baked Beanie, Titanium Grey").


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (10. Januar 2009)

so haben auch ein paar merion sachem im programm

http://www.endura.co.uk/Dept.aspx?dept_id=114

gibts ab und an recht günstig bei crc

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Brands.aspx?BrandID=344

werde ich demnächst mal ausprobieren, nachdem ich mit meinem ortovox merion teil zufrieden bin


----------



## clemson (7. Februar 2009)

so habe mir die Merion Shirts von Endura besorgt und getestet. Sher fein, bis jetzt kann ich Sie nur empfehlen. Nicht ganz so fein wie meins von ortovox...aber preislich auch günstiger....
hab sie über chain reaction cycles gekauft


----------



## DrecksBecks (7. Februar 2009)

wie wascht ihr euer Merinosachen - ich hab bisher auf die wäsche verzichtet da die Teile nicht stinken!


----------



## michi_g001 (7. Februar 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> wie wascht ihr euer Merinosachen - ich hab bisher auf die wäsche verzichtet da die Teile nicht stinken!



Ganz normal mit dem Rest meiner Sportkleidung...


----------



## dubbel (8. Februar 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> so habe mir die Merion Shirts von Endura besorgt und getestet.  Nicht ganz so fein wie meins von ortovox...


wo is der unterschied?


----------



## Joscha (8. Februar 2009)

groundeffect gefällt, haben nen interessantes angebot zu fairen preisen! denke da werd ich bald auch mal ne bestellung loslassen (shorts,handschuhe,socks)

danke fürs drauf aufmerksam machen


----------



## Buddy (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,
was ist von dieser Jacke zu halten?? In Verbindung mit diesem Shirt warm genug bei Temperaturen um 0°??
Danke und Gruß, 
Buddy


----------



## DrecksBecks (9. Februar 2009)

Man und ich hab meine Frau mit Handwäsche gequält!


----------



## Tifftoff (10. Februar 2009)

FAQ Groundeffect:

Q: 	Washing Instructions?
A: 		
â¢	Try to avoid cold-water detergents, those with bleach, fabric softener or 'oxygen whitener'. Bleach rots natural fibres like wool. Sodium Percarbonate (the main ingredient in oxygen whitener) can make colours run. Fabric softener can do both.

â¢	Warm machine wash, 40Â°C.

â¢	Wash colours separately.

â¢	Most Ground Effect gear dries super-fast so drying on the line or hanging over the bedpost does the trick. Or use a dryer on a warm (not hot) cycle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willyweb (11. Februar 2009)

Moin,
wollte gleich für drei Leute aus NZ bestellen.
Kann einer etwas zum Zoll sagen. Warenwert wird bei etwa 200
liegen.
Danke, Roland


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habe immer für mich alleine bestellt, da waren die Versandkosten nur 10 NZD (4 EUR). Mein Kollege hat für 2 bestellt, da lagen die Versandkosten in die Schweiz gleich um Faktor 3 höher. Zoll in Deutschland weiss ich nicht. Am wenigstens werden die Versandkosten/Zollgebühren/MWST sein, wenn Ihr 3 separat bestellt. Aber das müsst Ihr wissen. Auf der Homepage sind beim Versand die Gebühren angegeben. Es geht nach Gewicht. Also ausrechnen, was günstiger kommt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Februar 2009)

Buddy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was ist von dieser Jacke zu halten?? In Verbindung mit diesem Shirt warm genug bei Temperaturen um 0°??
> Danke und Gruß,
> Buddy



Hallo Buddy,

ich fahre mit Softshell-Jacke (Gonso) und drunter mit dem Ristretto + Submerino. Das reicht gut bis -5°C.


----------



## Tifftoff (11. Februar 2009)

willyweb schrieb:


> Moin,
> wollte gleich fÃ¼r drei Leute aus NZ bestellen.
> Kann einer etwas zum Zoll sagen. Warenwert wird bei etwa 200â¬
> liegen.
> Danke, Roland



Ich wÃ¼rde eher einzeln bestellen. Ich hab fÃ¼r mein Ristretto gerade mal 4NZ$ ( 1,60â¬ ) Versand gezahlt. Bei hÃ¶heren BetrÃ¤gen wird der Zoll eher aktiv.


----------



## Tomcatpilot (11. Februar 2009)

Hab mir die Ringleader Short und die Baked Beanie Mütze bestellt bei Ground Effect. Bin mal gespannt, wie die Shorts sind.


----------



## robby (10. Juli 2009)

Danke an Nicki-Nitro und clemson für die Tipps! 

Kann jemand schon zwischenzeitlich mehr zur Langzeit-Qualität der Merino-Shirts sagen? 
Wie siehts mit Pilling aus? 

Und: 

Weiß jemand aus Deutschland genaueres, wie es bei Bestellung in NZ um die Verzollung steht?
Irgendwie geben die bisherigen Beiträge keine wirkliche Auskunft darüber. 
Danke!

Übrigens:
Wie auch bei Icebreaker und Ortovox wurde laut eigener Aussage von GroundEffect die in den Artikeln verwendete Merino-Wolle ohne *brutales Mulesing* hergestellt. Über die Mulesing-Methode und Herkunft der Wolle sollte sich IMHO jeder informieren, dem eine (einigermaßen) ethische Behandlung der Merinoschafe am Herzen liegt. Das kein Tier in der Industrie wie Schweinchen Babe gehalten wird ist sicher jedem klar - ich wollte es trotzdem noch einmal erwähnen.

Gruß, Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (11. Juli 2009)

Sali Robert,

peeling kenne ich eigentlich gar nicht. Die Merinokleidung besteht bei Groundeffect aus 2 Schichten. Die innere Schicht ist aus Merino. Die sieht noch so aus, wie am ersten Tag. Die äussere Schicht ist aus Kunstfaser, wie bei normaler Funktionswäsche auch. Die schützt die innere Merinoschicht, vor Abrieb, etc. Einfach mal eine erste kleine Bestellung machen und selber testen. Ich bin nach wie vor begeistert. Einzige Kritikpunkte:


Die Merinosocken (Sommer-, wie Wintersocken) in L sind für breite Füsse und ab Schuhgrösse 45 eng

Die Trikots in XL sind für Dickbäuche auch eng. Für drunter sind sie aber ok
Mit der Verzollung ist es auch in der Schweiz nicht einheitlich. Ich habe schon 3x für ca. 100 EUR bestellt. 2x ging die Lieferung ohne MWST-Aufschlag durch. Einmal musste ich entsprechend zahlen. Aber bei dem Preis lohnt sich das in jeden Fall. Icebraker Ware kostet mindestens doppelt so viel.

Probiers einfach mal aus.


----------



## schwarzes dawes (22. Juli 2009)

sorry, wenn ich den nochmal hervorkrame. 



DrecksBecks schrieb:


> wie wascht ihr euer Merinosachen - ich hab bisher auf die wäsche verzichtet da die Teile nicht stinken!


 
kann mir jemand aus erfahrung sagen, wie schnell die merinoklamotten trocknen?
das plastikfunktionszeug kann man abends beim campen (mehrwöchige tour mit zelt) waschen und morgnes ist es trocken. 
wolle braucht doch ewig bis es trocken ist, oder?

bedankt+gruß


----------



## dubbel (22. Juli 2009)

langsamer als poly-moly, 
schneller aus baumwolle.


----------



## blacksmith (22. Juli 2009)

derChef schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein paar Merino-Shirts von Ortovox.
> 
> ...



Mit denen von Icebreaker habe ich die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und ziehe die nur noch im Winter bzw. bei unter 10°C an. Auf Mehrtagestouren im Sommer nehme ich immer 'ne Flasche Rei-in-der-Tube mit und abends wird alles ausgewaschen.


----------



## swe68 (22. Juli 2009)

Das Merinoshirt (Ulvang, etwas dickere Qualität), das ich gestern aus der Waschmaschine holte, war heute morgen trotz hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit fast trocken.


----------



## Baxx (25. Juli 2009)

Schöner Tipp mit Groundeffects! Hab mir mal ein Shirt bestellt und kann dann hier berichten. Bisher habe ich diverse Sachen von Icebreaker (Hosen, Shirts, Longsleeves, Socken...) und trage kaum mehr was anderes. Zumindest für waschfaule Leute wie mich sind die Teile top  .


----------



## robby (15. September 2009)

Hab nun auch bei GroundEffects bestellt (Median Strip, Model Tee, Quickdraws und Helter Skelters). Nach einer Woche war die Lieferung da. Aus Angst vor evtl. fälligen Zollgebühren bzw. -fahrten hab ich die Lieferung als Geschenk deklarieren lassen. Ergebnis: Kein Zoll, keine Zusatzgebühren, keine Probleme. 
Keine Ahnung, ob eine direkte Lieferung auch so problemlos abgelaufen wäre.

Dank der prima Größentabelle auf der Homepage passen die Klamotten perfekt und auch die Qualität kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. War sicher nicht meine letzte Bestellung. Nochmals danke für den Tipp! 

Ein witziges Feature ist der eingenähte Ersatzflicken in der Rückentasche des Median Strip, 
"because you can never be too well-prepared." 




swe68 schrieb:


> Das Merinoshirt (Ulvang, etwas dickere Qualität), das ich gestern aus der Waschmaschine holte, war heute morgen trotz hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit fast trocken.


Das Ulvang-Shirt habe ich auch, ist zwischenzeitlich mein Lieblingsshirt!


----------



## Baxx (15. September 2009)

Mein Shirt von Groundeffects habe ich nun seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz. Als Vergleich im Merino-Bereich habe ich nur Icebreaker. Fazit bisher: gute Verarbeitung, vergleichsweise warm, gute Passform. Im direkten Vergleich gewinnt fuer mich immer noch Icebreaker: bessere Haptik, schoenere Farben, noch bessere Passform, duenner (wenn's kalt wird kommt ein Fleece drueber). Scheinbar ist Icebreaker empfindlicher (z.B. kleine Stellen die Faden ziehen), allerdings hab ich das Zeug auch seit langer Zeit taeglich an, muss also erstmal abwarten wie sich das Groundeffects schlaegt.


----------



## robby (2. Oktober 2009)

Kurzes Feeback zu GoundEffects:
Habe das Median Strip vor zwei Wochen in den Dolomiten ausgiebig testen dürfen. Normalerweise trage ich unterm Trikot ein Funktionsunterhemd, an dem Tag habe ich darauf verzichtet. Bergauf geniale Atmungsaktivität (ich gehöre zu den Vielschwitzern). Meine Kollegen haben anfangs alle gelacht, weil ich beim Stop aus allen Fasern gedampft habe . Auf dem Shirt war ein deutlicher Wasserfilm zu erkennen - und trotzdem hat das Shirt bei kurzen Pausen noch ordentlich warm gehalten.

Bin am nächsten Tag wieder mit einem normalen Polyester-Trikot gefahren, probeweise erneut auf das Unterhemd verzichtet. Start war um die gleiche Uhrzeit bei gleicher Temperatur. Erst dort ist mir aufgefallen, wie gut das Merino-Trikot in den kühlen Morgenstunden am Tag zuvor gewärmt hat 

*Ergebnis: Merino ist wirklich eine geniale Sache!*

Einziges Manko: 
Im Hotel wurde ein Wäscheservice für die verschwitzten Klamotten angeboten. Da ich mein Merinoshirt nicht in den Trockner schmeissen wollte, konnt eich es eben erst zuhause waschen...

Laut Anleitung heisst es, das Merinowolle nicht Trocknergeeignet sei. 
Kann jemand von Euch Gegenteiliges behaupten?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## derChef (2. Oktober 2009)

ich besitze inzwischen Merino Shirts von Ortovox, Endura und Sugoi und muss feststellen: während bei Endura und Sugoi durchaus eine Geruchsentwicklung zu beobachten (oder sagt man an dieser Stelle besser: zu riechen) ist, sind die Teile von Ortovox wirklich fast geruchsneutral.

hab ihr vergleichbare Beobachtungen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. Oktober 2009)

Es stinken einzig meine Merino-Socken von Groundeffect, wenn sie nass sind. Sobald sie trocken sind, ist es vorbei. Ansonsten muss man die Merinosachen nicht täglich waschen. Sie stinken nicht, auch nach mehrmaligen Tragen nicht. Deshalb kann man auf den Wäscheservice im Hotel verzichten.


----------



## gabarinza (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

Wie fallen denn die Sachen bei Groundeffect aus?
Bin mir nicht sicher welche Größe ich bestellen soll. Aufgrund meiner Körpergrösse (196cm) müsste es eigentlich XL sein. Ich befürchte nur daß das dann viel zu weit ist. L dann evtl. zu kurz.  
Also sind die eher lang oder eher weit geschnitten?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (5. Oktober 2009)

Die Klamotten fallen eher schmal aus. Ich bin 1,73m gross und 97kg schwer. XL-Trickots sind mir zu eng. Handschuhe und Socken in L passen gerade noch. Solltest Du grosse Hände und grosse Füsse haben (> 45). könnte es eng werden.

Die Kleidung in XL sollte Dir passen.


----------



## Baxx (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Schnitt ist eng anliegend, so wie Icebreaker. Bei 175 cm und 68 kg passt mir S. Bei 196 sollte XL dann wohl passen.


----------



## Rainer Zufall (6. Oktober 2009)

@gabarinza
bei 182 cm / 76 kg paßt mir normalweise Größe L, die Sachen von Groundeffect waren mir in L aber zu weit / zu lang (Submerino, Ristretto, Berglar, Median Strip hab ich dann bei ebay vertickt).
Die gleichen Sachen in M bestellt - passen wie angegossen.

Mit Groundeffect bin ich sehr zufrieden: schönes Design ohne Gedöns, gute Qualität, sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## boolands (7. Oktober 2009)

Zu den Merino-Klamotten..

Weiß zufällig jemand ob es solche Klamotten auch hier bei einem Shop gibt..? Wenn ja.. Welcher?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## polo (7. Oktober 2009)

wo liegt denn bitte neuhausen adf?


----------



## Murph (7. Oktober 2009)

polo schrieb:


> wo liegt denn bitte neuhausen adf?


 
Bin zwar nicht angesprochen,würde aber mal vermuten hier


----------



## polo (7. Oktober 2009)

der woick ist doch da in der nähe. der müßte regale voller merino haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tifftoff (9. Oktober 2009)

Also groundeffect gibts nicht hier in Deutschland.
Wenn man es bestellt ist es aber billiger, als wenn man in Christchurch im Laden einkauft.
Ansonsten bei Icebreaker mal suchen.


----------



## Laurids (26. Oktober 2009)

ich warte auf meine Groundeffect Lieferung seit mittlerweile 20 Tagen. Ist das normal, oder soll ich mir langsam anfangen sorgen zu machen?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir hat es immer so zwischen 1 - 2 Wochen gedauert. Vielleicht hängt Dein Päckchen beim Zoll???


----------



## Laurids (28. Oktober 2009)

beim Zoll hing es auch tatsächlich. 13,99 EUR verlangen die uniformierten.
Also Päckle ist da und alles gut


----------



## Schwarzwild (13. November 2009)

Icebreaker gibt es in Großbritannien sehr günstig. Ich hol's mir immer da, oder lasse mir das Zeugs mitbringen, aber viele Versender liefern auch günstig nach Deutschland.


----------



## outdoorer (14. November 2009)

hab ein oberteil von icebreaker - sehr zufrieden, aber kann im Sommer nicht an TNF oder Ähnliches anstinken!! gruß halli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manne (16. November 2009)

Bei Aldi-Nord gibt es seit heute Unterwäsche aus angeblich 100% Merinowolle. Mit 18 pro Stück für Discounter-Kram nicht unbedingt ein Schnäppchen, verglichen mit den anderen Merino-Anbietern jedoch immerhin mindestens 50% günstiger und erfahrungsgemäß problemlose Rückgabe-Möglichkeit.
Hab daher mal zwei Langarm-Shirts in L (52/54) und XL (56) probiert. Die Größen sind schonmal kurios, ich kann weder bei der Anprobe, noch beim Vermessen mit Zollstock eine nennenswerte Differenz finden. Entgegen der Abbildung sitzen beide locker wie ein normales T-Shirt und eignen sich dadurch wohl eher als 2. Schicht.
Für direkten Kontakt am Oberkörper fühlt es sich auch ein wenig kratzig an, aber noch im vertretbaren Rahmen. Der Stoff ist recht querelastisch (hätte damit eigentlich gutes Potenzial für enganliegenden Schnitt) und erstaunlich dünn (sehr transparent gegens Licht), Materialgewicht müsste zwischen 150 und 200g/m² liegen (Shirt 208g, XL versteckt irgendwo +8g).
Verarbeitung macht überall einen guten Eindruck, Flachnähte im Schulterbereich. Werd nun mal auswürfeln welches ich behalte und dann erstmal ab in die Wäsche, gegen den noch etwas chemischen Geruch. Vielleicht wird es dabei ja auch noch etwas enger, aber hoffentlich nicht in Längsrichtung, sonst wirds am Rücken zu knapp.


----------



## Andi_09 (17. November 2009)

Hi,

Erfahrungsbericht Icebreaker:
9 Tage mit 20kg Rucksack im Juli auf Korsika den GR20 gelaufen.
Mit dabei ein langärmeliges und ein kurzärmeliges Icebreaker.
Von den 9 Tagen trug ich an einem Tag das Langärmelige, den Rest das Kurze.
Shirt blieb in stürmischen Nächten auch am Körper.
Die Shirts wurden aus Testzwecken NICHT gewaschen.

Erkenntnis:
sichtbare Salzkristalle im Shirt, keine Geruchsentwicklung, bis zum 4ten Tag angenehm auf der Haut,
danach hätte ich es, aufgrund des Salzes, dann doch mal gerne gewaschen.
Aber immer noch keine Geruchsbelästigung! Deshalb: NICHT gewaschen.
Keine Überhitzung, bei starkem Wind auf den Berggraten trotz Nässe nicht gefroren (hatte mir einen Fleecepulli übergezogen).

Fazit:
(trotz der Kosten) für sportliche Betätigung am liebsten nichts anderes mehr.
Am liebsten auch während der "Sportpausen!" 

Gruß

Andi


----------



## Ixle (26. November 2009)

Hallo,

ist das "Submerino" von groundeffect direkt auf der Haut zu tragen (also als Unterwäsche) oder sollte man da noch was anderes drunterziehen?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Ixle


----------



## Tifftoff (27. November 2009)

Mein Robin Hood ( Submerino mit Kappe ) trage ich oft auf der Haut, kratzt überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Ixle (27. November 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mit ging es weniger um das Kratzen, als mehr darum, ob es als Unterwäsche gedacht ist (vom Schnitt, von der Dicke, eng anliegend geung, ...). Oder haben die es eigentlich eher als 2. Schicht gedacht? Ich hätte halt gerne was langärmliges als 1. Schicht und da haben die ja - so viel ich gesehen habe - nichts anderes.
Grüße!
Ixle


----------



## Olibiker (7. Dezember 2009)

Bin am Samstag bei 3 Grad und Nieselregen mit folgender Kombi gefahren:
1. Schicht: Icebreaker Bodyfit 200 Langarm
2. Schicht: herkömmliches Wintertrikot
3. Schicht: Goretex Paclite Jacke

Ergebnis: Nach einem ordentlichen steilen Anstieg von ca 200hm war ich ganz schön durchgeschwitzt, doch das übliche Frösteln in der anschließenden Abfahrt blieb aus. 
Diesen Umstand führe ich eindeutig auf das Merinohemd zurück. Einfach geil das Zeug


----------



## robby (7. Dezember 2009)

Der "Outdoorhändler meines Vertrauens" erzählte mir, dass Merinowolle sich sowohl für drunter als auch drüber eignet. Da es sich bei meinem Beispiel um Icebreaker handelt, sei in diesem Falle eben alles eine Frage des Preises. IdR werden Merinoshirts wohl als Außenschicht verwendet und mit Funktionsunterhemd gefahren. Davon halte ich ehrlich gesagt jedoch nichts, weil ohne Direktkontakt zur Haut die Funktion darunter leidet (Thema Auskühlen). Die perfekte Kombi denke ich ist daher Merino-Unterhemd auf Merino-Shirt oder bei knapperen Budget Merino-Shirt auf Funktions-Oberteil (wie Olibiker bereits geschrieben). Wär doch jammerschade, wenn die Haut nichts von dem kuscheligen Material abbekäme...


----------



## Ixle (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Infos, dann werde ich meines auf jeden Fall so klein bestellen, dass es direkt auf der Haut eng anliegt!


----------



## Donnerknall81 (13. Dezember 2009)

Wie hat es bei euch geklappt mit dem Bezahlen bei Ground Effect? Meine Kreditkarte funzt nicht weil Ground Effect den CVV Code auf der Karte nicht abfrägt. Habt ihr per money order bezahlt? Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## robby (13. Dezember 2009)

Bekommst Du eine Fehlermeldung oder hast Du Angst, dass die Abbuchung ohne CVV nicht funktioniert? Welche Karte hast Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerknall81 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja, es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Hab eine Karte von Barclay. Hab auch schon mit der Hotline telefoniert und die haben gesagt, dass das nur mit dem CVV Code funktioniert. Hab mal die andern Kreditkarten in meiner family angeschaut, da ist auch überall der Code mit drauf.


----------



## robby (14. Dezember 2009)

Soweit ich sehe fragt GE die CVV im Bestellvorgang garnicht ab.
Aber das ist auch (noch) nicht zwingend erforderlich und IMHO auch kein Sicherheitsmanko.

Wie lautet denn die Fehlermeldung konkret?
Und mit welcher Hotline hast du telefoniert?


----------



## Donnerknall81 (14. Dezember 2009)

Genau das ist das Problem. GE fragt CVV nicht ab und deswegen wird die Zahlung von Barclay abgelehnt.
Hab mit Barclay telefoniert, die haben die Anfrage von GE in ihrem System registriert, aber abgelehnt.


----------



## robby (14. Dezember 2009)

In diesem Falle hilft nur eines: Nimm die Kreditkarte Deiner Eltern.
Wie man sieht scheint Barclay nicht immer die beste Wahl zu sein.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und daher offtopic...


----------



## bananacookie (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle Merinofreunde,
habt ihr bei euren Sachen diverser Hersteller nach der ersten Wäsche noch ein leichtes Einlaufen feststellen können? Da man sich die Teile als erste Schicht ja möglichst eng anliegend kauft müßte man das ja bei der Größenwahl mitberücksichtigen, falls dies passieren kann?


----------



## TomasS (5. Januar 2010)

Servus,

hab mir vor kurzem ein Long-Shirt und eine lange Unterhose von Icebreaker gegönnt.
Hab beim Kaufen auch darauf geachtet, dass es eng anliegt.

Nach dem Waschen bzw. dem nächsten mal Anziehen war es mir so, als wäre es leicht eingelaufen. Ich hatte schon befürchtet, dass es mir nun zu eng wäre.

Aber nun - nach mehrmaligem Tragen - kann ich nur sagen, dass dem nicht so ist.
Entweder es ist nur minimal kleiner oder es ist mit der Zeit wieder "ausgelaufen".

Also ich würde es mir wieder eng anliegend kaufen!

Gruß
Tomas


----------



## bananacookie (5. Januar 2010)

Aha. Das ist dann wohl dieser Effekt, daß sich das Gewebe durch die Wäsche zusammenzieht und anschließend beim Tragen wieder etwas ausleiert bzw. wieder dehnt. Das kenne ich auch von Wollpullovern.


----------



## xalex (4. Februar 2010)

gibt es eigentlich auch merino hemden , die auch bei über 15° noch erträglich sind? mit dem endura ding geh ich echt ein vor hitze


----------



## polo (4. Februar 2010)

aus der beschreibung bei endura geht nicht hervor, welche dicke (gemessen in g/m²) verwendet wurde. vielleicht bei denen mal nachfragen und dann mit dem großen angebot z.b. bei icebreaker oder smartwool. stärken liegen zwischen 140 und 320. 140 oder 150 habe ich nicht, könnte aber bis 20° gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derChef (4. Februar 2010)

also wenn ich "Hemden" lese, dann denk ich automatisch irgendwie an die Teile, die gemacht wurden um Krawatten drum zu knoten. Sowas ist mir in Merinowolle noch nicht über den weg gelaufen ;-)

Aber ich habe ein Shirt von Ulvang das ist sehr leicht und geht von der Optik her auch gut als "Nicht-Unterhemd" durch. Das werde ich im Sommer bestimmt auch als ganz normales T-Shirt tragen.

Edit: http://www.mctrek.de/yeahshop/shop/detail.php4?artnr=4010647&nval=Ulvang-He-T-Shirt-Light-Basic -> 125g


----------



## polo (4. Februar 2010)

würde mit krawatte erst recht kacke aussehen, aber styleverbrecher gibt's überall.


----------



## derChef (4. Februar 2010)

polo schrieb:


> würde mit krawatte erst recht kacke aussehen, aber styleverbrecher gibt's überall.


LOL des kommt ganz auf die Krawatte drauf an. Vielleicht so eine schmale, aus braunem Leder 

ich hatte da eher so ein klassisch weisses, passend zum Anzug im Kopf


----------



## Jocki (5. Februar 2010)

Das Kent Polo von Icebreaker nehm ich als Sommershirt. Hat im Alltagsbetrieb definitiv den angenehmsten Tragekomfort. Sogar auf Bali bei 30°C und gefühlten 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit war das noch besser als hauchdünne Plastikshirts von Salomon.

Beim Sport wars allerdings umgekehrt.


----------



## Baxx (9. Februar 2010)

Ich trage 150er Icebreaker auch im Sommer. Polyester-Shirts trocknen schneller, sind aber weniger angenehm zu tragen.


----------



## karl s. krone (4. April 2010)

nagut, dann will ich auch mal:
bestellung bei ground effect hat super geklappt ( keine barcley card ) nur der zoll brauchte 10 tage und 24 euro nochwas....grrr...
im gegensatz zu meinem icebreaker langarm shirt (200er, ist abendkleidung, nachthemd und notfall-wärmespender auf jedem alpencross) fangen die submerinos, robin hoods und ristrettos doch eher mal das müffeln an.
fürs biken scheint mir die polyester/merino mischung dennoch schlauer zu sein (als beispielsweise reines merino ), angenhemes tragegefühl durch merino und ausreichend feuchtigkeitsableitung durchs polyester aussen. 
generell "kühlt" und "wärmt" merino nicht einfach nur, es schafft auf der haut sowas wie ein angenehmes "klima".....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomasS (4. April 2010)

derChef schrieb:


> ... ich habe ein Shirt von Ulvang das ist sehr leicht und geht von der Optik her auch gut als "Nicht-Unterhemd" durch. Das werde ich im Sommer bestimmt auch als ganz normales T-Shirt tragen.



Hab auch ein langarm Shirt von Ulvang.
Gedacht war die Investition als Sportunterhemd. Hab es aber bisher nur im Alltag - und das oft als oberste Schicht - getragen.
Zum Sport hab ich mir nun noch eines von Icebreaker gegönnt.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Easy (14. April 2010)

Eine Adresse für 100% Merino-Unterwäsche ist diese hier:

http://www.finkhof.de/de/Erwachsene/Unterwaesche/Unterwaesche-aus-Wolle:::3_32_44.html?XTCsid=6bef54115a97cb070ac7b009ee51980a

In der Optik vielleicht etwas hausbacken. Dafür aber aus kontrollierter, artgerechter Tierhaltung und aus heimischer Wirtschaft! Preise stimmen auch. Das die Schafhaltung bei uns sehr für den Schutz von Natur und Landschaft beiträgt (z.B. in Heidelandschaften) soll dabei nicht unerwähnt sein. 

Ich habe bei Unterwäsche, Socken und Shirts zugeschlagen und kann berichten, wenn es erprobt  - und von Interesse - ist.


----------



## tobi_h (19. April 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,



Easy schrieb:


> ...Ich habe bei Unterwäsche, Socken und Shirts zugeschlagen und kann berichten, wenn es erprobt  - und von Interesse - ist.



Machmal, finde ich sehr interessant - vor allem, wie die Groessen ausfallen, wie die Passform ist (weit, eng,...), und was mit der Form nach dem ersten Waschen so passiert... 

Dank im Voraus, Gruss, tobi...


----------



## Easy (20. April 2010)

tobi_h schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im ersten Moment dachte ich, die Wäsche juckt, das hört aber auf. Und es ist tatsächlich so, sie riecht kein bisschen! Die Passform der Wäsche ist bei meiner Größe okay. Insgesamt fehlt für eine Sportwäsche leider etwas Elasthan-Anteil. Hier sei angemerkt, dass ich die normale 100%Merinowäsche bestellt habe, nicht die Sportwäsche mit Baumwolle+Seide. 

Die Füßlinge eine Nummer kleiner bestellen als normal! Dann sind sie okay, rutschen bei mir kein bisschen. Sie sind sehr warm, gut für Mädels mit ständig kalten Füßen. 

Die Funktion ist insgesamt recht gut, die Wäsche ist ziemlich warm. M.E. wärmer als normale Funktionswäsche. Bei Trainingsfahrten würde ich nicht zu dieser Wäsche greifen. Für Mehrtagestouren oder gar einem Alpencross sicherlich eine tolle Alternative und steht schon auf meiner Packliste.  Vorteil: man mag sich abends auch noch riechen. 

Auf der Waschanleitung steht Handwäsche. Ich jage sie dennoch mal durch die 30° Wäsche und mal schauen, was davon übrig bleibt. Das Shirt werde ich mit der Hand waschen.


----------



## tobi_h (24. April 2010)

Hi Easy,

Dank fuer die Info soweit,



Easy schrieb:


> ...Auf der Waschanleitung steht Handwäsche. Ich jage sie dennoch mal durch die 30° Wäsche und mal schauen, was davon übrig bleibt. Das Shirt werde ich mit der Hand waschen.



Auch da interessiert mich das Feedback - wenn du mal Zeit hast. 

Dank, gruss, tobi...


----------



## Trurl2000 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich habe gerade mein bestelltes Ristretto http://www.groundeffect.co.nz/product-detail-RIS-MER.htm bekommen.
Allerdings ist es für mich bissl groß  .
Falls jemand Interesse hat : http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/280745/cat/16

Ich musste zum Glück keine Zollgebühren zahlen deswegen kann ich ihn günstig weiter geben.


----------



## robby (14. Juni 2010)

So ein Mist. Dir muss geholfen werden. Hast Post


----------



## theobviousfaker (20. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute, hab mal wieder bei Groundeffect bestellt und leider einen Fehler gemacht. Hab hier ne Ranchsliders in *S*, liquorice grey. Ich selbst brauch sie natürlich in M  und bevor ich sie wieder quer um den Globus schicke, biete ich sie euch an. Zum Umrechnungspreis von *67, inkl. Versand* innerhalb Deutschlands! 
Ich bin nur noch bis Freitag in Deutschland, danach auf Reise. Werde sie also spätestens Freitag doch nach Neuseeland zurückschicken.
Bei Interesse bitte eine *PN oder Email *schicken!


----------



## Easy (21. Juli 2010)

tobi_h schrieb:


> Hi Easy,
> 
> Dank fuer die Info soweit,
> 
> ...



Hi Tobi,

die Wäsche von Finkhof mit 70% Merino und 30% Seide ist echt toll, ein super Tragekomfort und sehr angenehm auf der Haut. Sie ist auf alle Fälle besser als die 100% M-Wolle von Finkhof. Die Wolle/Seide Wäsche gibt es in schwarz (was ich habe) und blau, was ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal zulegen werde,  jeweils als Trägerhemden, 1/4arm und Langarm. 

Gewaschen habe ich sie in der Maschine (Wollwaschgang bei niedrigster Temperatur), war kein Problem, einfach auf einem Bügel trocknen lassen und sie hat wieder die alte Form. Insgesamt fehlt den Finkhofsachen leider etwas Elasthananteil. 

Ich habe das 1/4Arm Unterhemd beim Alpencross dabei gehabt und jeden Abend als T-Shirt und nachts getragen  Zusätzlich hatte ich noch ein Langarmshirt dabei, was ich aber aufgrund der Hitze aber kaum gebraucht habe.


----------



## tobi_h (21. Juli 2010)

Dankeschön, sehr aufschlussreich!  lg, tobi...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich kram das Thema nochmal raus.

Bin auf der Suche nach einem langen Unterhemd für die Winterzeit auf Ski und die kalten Biketage im Frühling und im Herbst.

Die Ground-Effect Produkte sehen ja ganz gut aus. Aber das BERGLAR Trikot ist ja eher ein Trikot, als ein Unterhemd (also mit Reißverschluss).

Ich such aber eher etwas aus Merino (wegen Geruch und besserer Wärme) als reines Unterhemd, versteht ihr wie?!


----------



## lorenz4510 (9. Dezember 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=610644


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (29. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe für mich auch schon seit Längerem entdeckt. Ich versuche nun wichtige Informationen, Tipps und gute Angebote auf einer Website zusammenzutragen.

Ich habe nun auch schon begonnen. Schaut gerne mal auf meiner Website vorbei. Ich würde mich über Anregungen für neue Themen und für euch wichtige Tipps freuen.

Beste Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## pixxelbiker (31. Mai 2015)

Für den Winter kann ich als 1. Schicht die Merinoshirts der Marke XTM empfehlen
Seit 2 Jahren bin ich jetzt damit unterwegs wenns im Herbst und Winter kalt wird und kann absolut nicht klagen...weder über die Verarbeitung noch über den Tragekomfort


----------



## heuchler (1. Juni 2015)

@MerinoWolfgang:
Du warst aber nicht sehr einfallsreich. 
Ich hätte mich ja "UnterwäscheWolfgang" genannt 

Ich persönlich schwöre mittlerweile auf Ullmax.
Habe eine Hose + zwei Langarm Shirts und trage diese beim Sport, auf Hochtouren, auf Hüttentour beim campen. 
Und gerade auf ner vollen Hütten macht's keinen Spaß wenn die sozialen Kontakte daran scheitern 

Decathlon hat/te auch mal recht taugliche Merino Shirt im Angebot. Allerdings sind die Ärmel so kurz dass sie unter die Arme rutschen und das ist unangenehm.


----------



## MerinoWolfgang (1. Juni 2015)

heuchler schrieb:


> @MerinoWolfgang:
> Du warst aber nicht sehr einfallsreich.
> Ich hätte mich ja "UnterwäscheWolfgang" genannt
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp 

Ullmax kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sieht ganz pasabel aus. Und haben vernünftige Preise.


----------



## pfeifferheiko (1. Juni 2015)

heuchler schrieb:


> Decathlon hat/te auch mal recht taugliche Merino Shirt im Angebot. Allerdings sind die Ärmel so kurz dass sie unter die Arme rutschen und das ist unangenehm.



du meinst vermutlich die fresh Shirts?
140g/m² wolle mit 18 micron, die sind restlos ausverkauft und waren ~5 jahre im Sortiment, ob sie wieder kommen weiß keiner.

ich hab mir für den sommer mal eins aus der light Linie bestellt von brynje meiner Ansicht nach der beste Hersteller von merinoprodukten.
das in netzstruktur teste ich diesen sommer mal.
http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c258/brynje-wool-thermo-light-t-shirt-10140200-p18399

das normale bestell ich dann herbst zum testen.
http://www.brynje-shop.com/de/sportswear~c257/brynje-classic-wool-t-shirt-10300200-p7025

einfach mal durchschaun das zeug von der Firma ist erste sahne, allein die Merino jacke antartic gehört zum besten was es gibt in der art von jacken für den winter aus wolle.

woolpower find ich auch klasse aber für sehr intensiven Sport ist das zeug nicht so der knaller.
hab da auch nur 2 Sachen aus der 200er gewichtklasse"basisschichten" daheim, das woolpower lite zeug könnte zum biken auch taugen."hab davon halt nix"


----------

